# suggestions for rattie show n tell please...



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

can anyone give me a list of what you would consider the most important rattie facts for when my daughter takes our boobars in for her show and tell at school.

The first one I want to get across is pet ratties are NOT smelly germ ridden things which most of my friends seem to think they are... humph! eeeejots


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they are very friendly, love giving kissies, they can learn their name and simple tricks, they are as intellegent as some cats and dogs


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

here's a few trivia bits:

rats are ticklish and laugh when they are tickled - it is so high-pitched that humans can't hear it, though.

Rats can think about thinking. Dogs cannot do this.

Rats have a 3 foot vertical jump and a 4 foot horizontal jump.

There's a thread somewhere that has a lot of rat facts; i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2573.html

there it is. lots of rattie facts!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Blueskyy
hmmm, i think we're the highest but chimps have been shown to plan attacks that are so vicious that it must be intentional cruelty..
I watched one wildlife program that really changed my mind about them. [and they are the only other animal next to man who [how can i put this politly] ummmm, do the nasty, do the wild thing, rumpy pumpy etc for recreational purposes.
[also males do the five finger shuffle!]


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> Blueskyy
> hmmm, i think we're the highest but chimps have been shown to plan attacks that are so vicious that it must be intentional cruelty..
> I watched one wildlife program that really changed my mind about them. [and they are the only other animal next to man who [how can i put this politly] ummmm, do the nasty, do the wild thing, rumpy pumpy etc for recreational purposes.
> [also males do the five finger shuffle!]


LOL!

i've heard chimps can be vicious, but don't the chimps attack like that for hunting purposes or to protect their territory? i know they can hunt other animals and it's pretty gruesome...

humans, on the other hand, are able to find a stray kitten on the street and burn it alive on a barbeque "just because they are bored."

i hear horrible things from the ASPCA newsletter


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah thats true..I guess theres no serial killer cows or monkeys etc... gosh makes you ashamed to be human dont it... *sighs*


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

wonder what the most docile animal is...


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> Blueskyy
> h [and they are the only other animal next to man who [how can i put this politly] ummmm, do the nasty, do the wild thing, rumpy pumpy etc for recreational purposes.
> [also males do the five finger shuffle!]


Actually, Dolphins also get-it-on for fun. They have even been known to 'rub on' other animals including humans. That would make for an interesting scuba dive. lol.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

> ''Actually, Dolphins also get-it-on for fun. They have even been known to 'rub on' other animals including humans. That would make for an interesting scuba dive. lol.''


ewwwww, not the kind of 'seamen' id like to encounter at sea....lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lol daisy, did oyu get that from transformers? they say something similar on there......


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> > ''Actually, Dolphins also get-it-on for fun. They have even been known to 'rub on' other animals including humans. That would make for an interesting scuba dive. lol.''
> 
> 
> ewwwww, not the kind of 'seamen' id like to encounter at sea....lol


*LMAO!!! *


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

no rat rascal... was just a horrid vision i had...lol........ [unfortunatly still visualizing it, you've mentally scarred me!!]


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

male dolphins and chimps also collaborate with other males and gang-rape other males and females both. dolphins have also been known to murder baby dolphins in water areas that have either too much human traffic, too many dolphins, or a combination of those and other factors. they target soft dangerous spots like the lungs and the kidneys and charge them from underwater so that they are brutally exploded from within. very smart also = capable of "evil".


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

,OO im glad im not a baby dolphin
o '
' '

^ ps-nobody steal my face


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Many animals are known to kill their young for various known and unknown reasons. Often lack of resources or general survival needs seem to be key reasons. I don't know if I would call that 'evil' per se. 
Dolphins are also known to organize possies to protect their own from sharks and other predators. They even practice over and over for dangerous encounters so that when the threat presents itself they have a choreographed strategy to keep their young and nursing mamas safe from harm. That's pretty cool. Unlike some male animals who are not allowed near their young because they will definitely kill them.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Well daisy, if you run out of rat facts at show and tell, you can always pop off a few of these others. :lol:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

but see, all of those killings are done because of instinct (protecting territory, establishing dominance, males protecting their genes, etc.) and though it is brutal, it's natural. humans are aware of the pain they cause other creatures, and knowing that their victim is in pain is what drives humans to commit cruel acts over and over. 

when a male lion takes over a pride, he kills all the cubs to prevent the previous male's genes from being passed on. he doesn't enjoy the killing, or kill because it's fun; he sees the cubs as a threat to his future offspring and kills them out of instinct. if he enjoyed the killing, he would kill or attack the lionesses as well, but since they pose no threat to the passage of his genes, his instinct tells him not to harm them.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

BlueSkyy said:


> but see, all of those killings are done because of instinct (protecting territory, establishing dominance, males protecting their genes, etc.) and though it is brutal, it's natural. humans are aware of the pain they cause other creatures, and knowing that their victim is in pain is what drives humans to commit cruel acts over and over.
> 
> when a male lion takes over a pride, he kills all the cubs to prevent the previous male's genes from being passed on. he doesn't enjoy the killing, or kill because it's fun; he sees the cubs as a threat to his future offspring and kills them out of instinct. if he enjoyed the killing, he would kill or attack the lionesses as well, but since they pose no threat to the passage of his genes, his instinct tells him not to harm them.


Yes, yes. Exactly what I was trying to say. There is no evil present in the way the animal world conducts itself. Only a striving for balance. Humans are strangely capable of great atrocities against *all* life on this planet. It often makes me wonder if we belong here...


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> Blueskyy
> hmmm, i think we're the highest but chimps have been shown to plan attacks that are so vicious that it must be intentional cruelty..
> I watched one wildlife program that really changed my mind about them. [and they are the only other animal next to man who [how can i put this politly] ummmm, do the nasty, do the wild thing, rumpy pumpy etc for recreational purposes.
> [also males do the five finger shuffle!]


its true, i saw that documentary, they will like attack other chips in the "gang" for no realdon, and sometimes they will even kill them, and then just leave the bpdies there, and also they do plan attacks, eg place eachother in spesific positions an then get other chimps to steer the prey towards them


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> yeah thats true..I guess theres no serial killer cows or monkeys etc...


God, I hope not. :? 

Could you imagine?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that would be wicked if there was!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

What would the cows do, lick you to death?? :lol:


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

HAHAH! Niiiiice...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sparker said:


> daisy184 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah thats true..I guess theres no serial killer cows or monkeys etc...
> ...


My roommate would beg to differ... she swore the cows were going to attack her and possibly burn down her house (I think she took the whole Chicago fire as the first wave of attack. :lol: )


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Paranoia is amusing... :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

off topic (not that this all isn't...) have you ever really looked at a cow? They often look very strangely proportioned... and after growing up next door to one dairy farm and across the road from my grandparents cows I can honestly say they are the dumbest intelligent animals


----------

